# Have you discovered the hover??



## MarTN (Jun 6, 2005)

In case someone hasn't found it, you can put your cursor on the post title on the forum page and a little pop up will tell you what the first post says.  I think it shows only a certain amount.

It's great.


----------



## MarTN (Jun 6, 2005)

Happy Hovering.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 6, 2005)

Doesn't work for me.  I wonder if it's a Netscape idiosyncrasy...?


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 7, 2005)

That must have been it.  When using Netscape I don't get the hover box with the first message, but with Internet Explorer it shows up just like you said.  

I wondered if that might also be the key to the elusive "guest/member" problem, but no, everyone still is showing as "guest" on IE as well.


----------

